# Mauern im Teich?



## Taetzchen (25. Apr. 2009)

Hallo!

Ich habe gerade ein kleines Problem, zu dem ich mal die Fachleute unter Euch zum Thema Mauern / Beton befragen möchte.

Es geht darum, daß wir gerade einen Teich bauen. Eigentlich haben wir an alles gedacht, glaubten wir 
Nun ist aber folgende Frage aufgetaucht:
Wir haben drei Wände, die bis knapp 1m hoch sind, mit Natursteinen gemauert werden sollen und bis ins Wasser hineinreichen. Wir wollten diese Mauer eigentlich betonieren. Sie müßte nicht wasserdicht sein, da die Folie hinter der Mauer komplett hoch geht. Allerdings mache ich mir etwas Sorgen, daß normaler Beton (und dadurch die Mauern) durch Frost starkt beschädigt werden könnte. Sind die Sorgen gerechtfertig? Gibt es Alternativen?

Trockenmauern wäre nur unsere letzte Variante, da diese im unteren Bereich wahrscheinlich zu breit werden würden und den ohnehin schon nicht so sehr großen Tiefwasserbereich verkleinern würden. Außerdem sollten die Mauern schon einigermaßen stabil sein.
Würde mich freuen, wenn uns jemand einen hilfreichen Tipp geben kann oder von eigenen Erfahrungen diesbezüglich berichten kann.

Die Forumssuche hatte ich übrigens schon bequemt, allerdings nur Themen gefunden, die sich mit Mauern beschäftigt haben welche wasserfest sein sollen (quasi als Folienersatz), was unsere ja nicht sein müssen.

Vielen Dank schon mal


----------



## WHV-Friedburg (25. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mauern im Teich?*

Ui, ui..das klingt ja nicht so gut.

Fotos wären toll um das besser beurteilen zu können.

Fazit: Wenn die Mauern/ Beton nass sind (unter/ im Wasser)...jahrelange Korrosion.....der Frost...das Eis haut Dir das in tausend Risse und zerstört gewaltig.

Ich habe keine Fotos: Gegebenenfalls Fachmann kontaktieren/ begutachten lassen und ggf. versiegeln wie auch immer.


-Geht so gar nicht- zumindest nicht über Jahre.


----------



## newman71 (28. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mauern im Teich?*

Hallo,
geh mal in das nächste Betonwerk und lass Dich über die aktuelle Beton-DIN 1045 aufklären. Es gibt fast nix, was man mit Beton nicht machen könnte. Es kommt halt nur auf die richtige Mischung an. Und die bekommst Du nur vom Fachmann. Alles andere (fertiger Baumarktbeton in Säcken) wird Dich über kurz oder lang nur ärgern.

Uwe


----------



## joergrue (28. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mauern im Teich?*

Hallo-aus meiner Sicht(wir haben selbst in unserem Gartenteich gemauert)gibt es keine Probleme,nur sollte man Trasszement verwenden.


----------



## schrope (28. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mauern im Teich?*

Hallo!

Dieser Mörtel ist genau für solche Anwendungen konzpiert:
http://www.baumit.at/front_content.php?idart=209

Hab aber keine Ahnung was der so kostet...

MfG,
Peter


----------



## Teicher (28. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mauern im Teich?*

Hallo, Nur zur vermerken:  nach benutzen von irgend eine Beton oder Zement mischung, nicht sofort wasser einfüllen im Teich.  Beton bez. Zement MÜß "ausgasen" das heißt mindestens 6 wochen aus luften lassen. Sonst droht sehr hohe Ph werten, und Fische gehen kaput und Pflanzen gedeien auch nich wie sie sollen.  Ich kenn das aus erfahrung, bei mir war das genau wie beschrieben und ich hatte 'ne Ph von ELF,iiiigit,pfui-  Habe ein jahr (ohne spass) gebraucht bis die Wasser werte in ordnung waren.

Alles gute mitten neue Teich,
Jimmy


----------



## Taetzchen (28. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mauern im Teich?*

Hi,

vielen Dank für Eure Antworten!
Ich denke, mit Trasszement werde ich es mal probieren. Wasser kommt erst einige Wochen später in den Teich und Fische gar nicht. Da sollte ein eventuelles Ausblühen nicht so dramatisch sein.

Liebe Grüße 
Taetzchen


----------

